# Does this count...



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

...as bird hunting? :wink


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Depends 
Is it a chicken, or a egg?


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Ha! Bought them for my daughter's Easter party at school next week and he got them out of the shopping bag and out of their packaging. Thank goodness I was able to puzzle the pieces back together to ensure he hadn't swallowed anything of a blockage-inducing size. 

Stinker caught and ate a crawfish last week. He was going nuts in the yard and when I called him in to sort out the matter, I pulled the claw out of his mouth. He's full of surprises these days!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucy snuck a crayfish into her crate one time. I couldn't figure out where the horrible smell was coming from, at first. Dead crayfish reeeks.


----------

